
Gopher: When Adversarial Interoperability Burrowed Under Gatekeepers' Fortresses - dredmorbius
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2020/02/gopher-when-adversarial-interoperability-burrowed-under-gatekeepers-fortresses
======
withants
i would not mind at all returning to gopher

~~~
withants
[https://www.minnpost.com/business/2016/08/rise-and-fall-
goph...](https://www.minnpost.com/business/2016/08/rise-and-fall-gopher-
protocol/)

